# A mysterious flying object was recently sighted.......



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

http://agiledogs.smugmug.com/Paloma...umpersSat/13563825_kV2Ee#989071627_dsgpa-A-LB

My little girl, Gemma!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

wow 
that is amazing for sure 
jamie


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a fabulous picture and I couldn't resist looking at all the pictures. That photographer has a great camera! Wilson just cracked me up in some of those jumping pictures.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool shot!!!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

HAHAHA!! I really WAS thinking this thread was about a UFO of some sort...I say that Gemma qualifies too though! She sure does look like shes flying!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a gorgeous photo! Her legs are completely stretched out! Just amazing.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww so cute! I think picture #82 is my fave, I just love that slight side angle and those bouncy ears!


----------

